# stains



## olddump (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is a little trick I use that will help with some hard stains efferdent tablets. Two tabs for pint bottles as a rule of thumb but according to the stain and size of the bottle. Hope this will help someone. Later        Tom, Olddump


----------

